# Introduction + Free EBook: How to Start a Money Conversation With Your Man



## Adam Kol (Jul 19, 2019)

Hey, friends! I'm Adam H. Kol. I'm a Couples Financial Counselor. That means I help couples who are dealing with money-related stress to get on the same page and make peace with their finances. My business is called AHK Coaching.

I have tons of great free content: my website; YouTube channel; and a Money & Marriage Facebook community

In my latest YouTube video I get personal and talk about how I moved beyond money fear to desire and how it transformed my life. 




In my work with couples, one of the biggest challenges is simply getting the conversation started without biting each other's heads off. So, I created a free EBook about it! It's called ... "How to Start a Money Conversation With Your Man...Without Biting Each Other's Heads Off." 

I created this particular one because, as a man, I know we can struggle to be vulnerable and open up about our experiences and emotions. And money is a topic that comes packed in with a HUGE amount of emotions. I think you'll find this guide helpful no matter the gender of your partner, and it will help you get insights into your own relationship with money -- this is essential to truly have partnership on this topic.

If you click the link, they'll be an opportunity to share your email address in order to receive the EBook. In exchange, you'll also receive monthly emails about the money & relationships. They are full of tips, tools, special offers, and whatever content is resonating most that month.

What's been your best tip for getting the money conversation started with your significant other? If you downloaded the EBook, what did you think? Please share below!

Feel free to DM me with questions of any kind. It's a pleasure to be here. I hope this bring a lot of mutual benefit!


----------

